

Gephi: Interactive visualization and exploration platform for networks, graphs - kfish
http://gephi.github.io/

======
sireat
Gephi is really nice for smaller data sets, however just like most other
widely available and free tools it becomes useless once you get to large
graphs.

Part of it is just the complexity of graph algorithms. No getting away from
O(n^2) and worse.

------
techdragon
It's one of the most capable tools of its kind.

I've thrown hundreds of thousands of nodes and edges into it and it's worked
great.

Cool test is importing a package dependency graph for all the ubuntu packages.

